# كيف تحديد المحاور في ماكينة السي ان سي



## فوزي73 (4 أبريل 2016)

اخواني 
قمت بتصنيع ماكينة cnc يدوي من الخشب للتجربة 
الان استطيع ان احرك المحاور الثلاثة من ازرار لوحة المفاتيح من خلال برنامج ماك 3 
ولكن عند تعين ملف جي كود يحدث خلال في الحركة بالنسبة للمحاور 

كيف استطيع تظبيط المحاور الثلاثة ونقطة البدء بالنسبة للماكينة وفي برنامج الارت كام عند عمل الملف ؟

اسف علي الاطالة وشكرا مقدما


----------



## konda2000 (10 أبريل 2016)

شوف الفيديو دا كده https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FfL5PeLNSY
وراسلنى


----------



## yamanmax (12 مايو 2016)

أنت عندما تحرك في الوضع اليدوي المحور x يتحرك نفس الموتور الذي وضعته في المحور x على الماكينة ام يتحرك محور آخر ؟


----------



## Nexus (30 مايو 2016)

yamanmax قال:


> أنت عندما تحرك في الوضع اليدوي المحور x يتحرك نفس الموتور الذي وضعته في المحور x على الماكينة ام يتحرك محور آخر ؟


اخي الكريم اذا كان يتحرك معاك محور آخر غير ال x معناته انك عكست الوايرات للمحور x مع المحور الذي يتحرك من خلال الانترفيس او الدرايفر, جرب تغير الوايرات


----------

